# Aha moment



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Mae has been with us for two weeks today and she's fitting in beautifully. Timmy seems fine with her (most of the time  ) and both my kitties have taken our new little family member in stride. She sleeps in her crate like a pro from day one 9:00-6:00 during the week and until 7:00 on the weekends with no accidents. She gobbles down her food and man can this little one eat! It's funny how differently I'm handling Mae than Timmy but #2, whether it's human or puppy, seems so much easier then the first time around. I guess part of this calmness has to do with knowing that the mistakes I made the first time around didn't ruin things. Mae has really done great in the potty training department choosing to go outside rather then her potty patch, but that's what Timmy does so I'm fine with that. I now feel so fortunate that Timmy took to scratching on the door to go outside poor Mae just stands there. We're working on bells, she hasn't knocked on them at all yet however but I do every time we go out. All her accidents have been at the door, which makes me the guilty non observant one but my darn couch is in my direct view of the door. So what's a girl to do??? Move all the furniture in my family room while the family is out so I can sit and get a wonderful clear view. :laugh: So far today I have been able to see her at the door and she goes right out and does her business, I've only HAD to take her out twice when she was due to go, but the other trips were initiated by her. Mae's reward for doing so well today has been to take a long nap outside her pen, which I haven't let her do yet. I crocheted a sweater for her and put on the velcro so she's nice an toasty, and I sewed on a ring at the back do I can attach a leash when we go outside at night to do our business. She had such a GREAT time at the Laurie's play date, I think she's still recuperating. It was so fun to see her play with Laila and her sister and brother. I didn't take any pictures but I know others did, I called the the Puppyrazzi.

Here's Mae in her little tutu sweater. I always wanted to make one of those but couldn't justify making one and having Timmy wear it.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Love the tutu sweater! It goes great with her coloring. Such a pretty little girl and a quick learner.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm so glad things are going so well. It's encouraging to those of us considering another, too. I love the sweater! I just sent my Mom an email asking her if she'd knit one for Ludo (she loves to knit) - didn't even think of that! Love the updates from you and take care!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

love the sweater!!How long does it take you to make it? She looks adorable in it....smart little girl too! Glad is has adjusted so well.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Love Mae's sweater! She looks cute and cozy! Sounds like her adjustment to the family is going beautifully!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

whimsy said:


> love the sweater!!How long does it take you to make it? She looks adorable in it....smart little girl too! Glad is has adjusted so well.


It didn't take long at all, she's so small and I was able to use some of the yarn in my stash. Unfortunately I'm on a crocheting sabbatical because my elbow is really hurting me, I think my two baby blankets did me in. I'm going to move over to the sewing machine and extra fleece material for a couple more coats to satisfy my creative needs.  But oh my gosh this one is killing me... little black dress with pearls! 


She is such a good little girl and yes I think she's pretty darn smart too!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jen, I think you REALLY just wanted a girl so you could play dress-up!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

krandall said:


> Jen, I think you REALLY just wanted a girl so you could play dress-up!


I think you might be right but she's such a maniac tomboy that I'm sure they will be destroyed. Perhaps I've found my agility dog :laugh:.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

krandall said:


> Jen, I think you REALLY just wanted a girl so you could play dress-up!


:cheer2:

Here's Emmie in her party dress. She wore it on Halloween and then yesterday at doggie playtime with Benjamin and other "littles." I love dressing her up! -Jeanne-


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

All of those dresses/outfits are adorable Mae and Emmie are so darn cute!


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

Love the little girl outfits. Jen - Archie had so much fun playing with Mae at Laurie's house. I think he was thrilled to see dogs that are smaller than him. Probably the next time they meet up Mae will be larger than Archie!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

That's so cute! And pretty!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I love her beautiful sweater! So cute. Here are a few pics of MIss Mae from the playdate.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Adorable! Is Mae the smallest of the pups or does she just appear smaller?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep she's the peanut but don't let her size fool you she has spunk! :laugh:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those outfits are adorable. I love dressing mine up too, but don't get to do it very often anymore.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love her new sweater and the one you want to make too. Maybe you need a motion detector at the door that turns on a light. LOL. I'm going to try and find a sweat shirt I made. The color was stupid because it got muddie very fast so Maddie only wore it once but was a good pattern.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Suzi, that's so cute! Never thought of a sweatshirt. Where did you get the pattern?


----------

